# Original 64 J-33



## vastingray (Mar 18, 2021)

Original one owner J-33 pretty rare bike


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 18, 2021)

vastingray said:


> Original one owner J-33 pretty rare bike




Is the J33 the short version and J39 the longer version? Is it rare because they changed the frame mid year and not a lot of the short version made in '64?


----------



## jrcarz (Mar 18, 2021)

bEAUTY


----------



## nick tures (Mar 18, 2021)

nice find there !!


----------



## mrg (Mar 19, 2021)

Thought all 64's were shortys, changed in early 65.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 19, 2021)

mrg said:


> Thought all 64's were shortys, changed in early 65.




I thought they were introduced mid '64, I could be wrong.


----------



## sworley (Mar 21, 2021)

@coasterbrakejunkie1969 best I recall the J38 denotes the 20” springer fork added to the standard stingray. Rare cause they only made that model from the factory for 64-65?


----------



## bobcycles (Mar 21, 2021)

> rare rare rare !  wow


----------



## Chavez (Mar 22, 2021)

vastingray said:


> Original one owner J-33 pretty rare bike View attachment 1375097



I’m not well versed in Stingray, but this is hands down the most badass one I’ve ever seen. There’s something about the stance that I like more than any other. Love it.


----------



## vastingray (Mar 22, 2021)

sworley said:


> @coasterbrakejunkie1969 best I recall the J38 denotes the 20” springer fork added to the standard stingray. Rare cause they only made that model from the factory for 64-65?



Not a J-38 it’s a J-33 began in Aug 64


mrg said:


> Thought all 64's were shortys, changed in early 65.



yes that’s correct


----------

